# i love ducks!



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

i made this to show my appreciation for real + cartoon ducks everywhere.
cheers, my winged friends!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

This picture has been randomly in my albums for years >.>


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ducks are pretty cool I guess.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Does a duck's quack echo?

The world may never know...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've always loved their tape.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Ducks are awesome.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

quack.........., QUACK, QUACK, QUACK, QUACK, QUACK, QUACK, QUACK,

DUCKS RULE! (I never knew they were a real team, i liked the movies)


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I LOVE DUCKS!

Quack Quackity Quack!

It's hilarious when they fight over food and chase each other.

They have the cutest butts too. Wish I could do this too:


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> I LOVE DUCKS!
> 
> Quack Quackity Quack!
> 
> ...


If I ever saw some duck doing that, I'd throw an acorn right into its butthole. :yes


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Ducks are rad. I actually had a duck. And a goose.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I have an entire folder of pictures of cute animals and not one of them has a duck in it.:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

haha these are all great! i love it when they stick their butts up!

i was trying to explain count duckula to my younger sister a few weeks ago.
"no _steak_, s-t-e-a-k, not s-t-a-k-e. 'cause he's a _vegetarian_? get it?"

one of my all-time favourite scenes in any movie is daffy duck v. donald duck in _who framed roger rabbit_ (it's correct, there is no question mark in the title).
i love disney + loony tunes, + those two are my favourites from each repsective stable (hawhaw, punny).
i really love bugs bunny, but i'm no-where near as cool or confident as him. i'm more like the impotent-rage-filled, jealous, petty daffy duck.

and mickey mouse is just bland as hell since he became a corporate logo instead of a *cartoon character*. but donald has the same kind of temperament.
even as a kid i recognized this + loved those two so when that scene came on in the theatre i was all like _*geekgasm* "they get it!"_

anyway, yeah... :heart ducks.


----------



## Ron Jeremy (Jun 12, 2011)

Every driving ticket I have got I signed......Donald D. duck.......:steam


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

i imagine very few- if any- people will get this joke, but i felt like making the pixshure + i _like_ it! it took like an hour yo! :steam








_ducks y'all!_:boogie:evil:spank


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

My friend ****ing loves ducks. Her whole bathroom is decked out in duck everything. She has a duck soap holder, duck shower curtain, duck bath towel, random duck pictures, etc. I hate ducks even more since seeing her apartment.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Ron Jeremy (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh @#$% yeah!!! howard the undead rocks! Howard peeps..... its all about Howard the duck and you can find it on ebay cheap like chickens,:evil


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

prudence said:


> My friend ****ing loves ducks. Her whole bathroom is decked out in duck everything. She has a duck soap holder, duck shower curtain, duck bath towel, random duck pictures, etc. I hate ducks even more since seeing her apartment.


you are my enemy. :no


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

One time I was at this park, sitting on a bench by a pond, when a duck came waddling over and bit my foot.

True story. I think he was upset at the lack of bread crumbs on my person.

Or maybe he was just an *******. idk whateva.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

taffysaur said:


> you are my enemy. :no


Oh spiffy! If we're enemies can we be like superhero enemies? Like, we'd wear capes and battle each other over a righteous cause... say... duck rights or something? That'd be fun! Lets be enemies!


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

au Lait said:


> One time I was at this park sitting on a bench by a pond and a duck came waddling over and bit my foot.
> 
> True story. I think he was upset at the lack of bread crumbs on my person.
> 
> Or maybe he was just an *******. idk whateva.


it was probably something _you_ did! :mum



prudence said:


> Oh spiffy! If we're enemies can we be like superhero enemies? Like, we'd wear capes and battle each other over a righteous cause... say... duck rights or something?


dear prudence,
capes + battles were implied in the challenge.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I use 'Duckie' as my username in two forums :teeth


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

taffysaur said:


> dear prudence,
> capes + battles were implied in the challenge.


You are on Mr. Taffysaur. We shall meet again! Possibly in the darkness and definitely by some sort of lake where ducks are present. Mwahahahahahha!


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

Vishnu said:


> I use 'Duckie' as my username in two forums :teeth










..?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Aflac duck is watching you.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

haw haw klassik.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

taffysaur said:


> it was probably something _you_ did! :mum


Hmm...well, I did play that game Duck Hunt once.


----------



## Shucky Darn (Jun 18, 2011)

My mom is like... in love with them C:


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> Aflac duck is watching you.


:lol


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Hmm...well, I did play that game Duck Hunt once.


i used to call that game--.. er, i won't type it but just say _duck hunt_ really fast.
...
_now_ you get it.

it was in reference to the dog. he was impervious to my bullets when he came up to repeatedly _mock and laugh at me!_

so, uh... yeah... that's why he was da--... you know.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

This thread is like my dream come true. O_O :heart


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

or is it a nightmare?
muahahaha.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^Demon ducks?


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

Shucky Darn said:


> My mom is like... in love with them C:


is your name a spoonerism?
if so, welcome to teh club, ducky!

... sharn :sus


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Ducks are the best animal on the planet. They are the masters of ground, water and sky!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Man for some reason I saw all these ducks today and I totally laughed out loud. Thanks haha

:um


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

danberado said:


> Ducks are the best animal on the planet. They are the masters of ground, water and sky!


wow, that's true. he looks so noble, too.



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Man for some reason I saw all these ducks today and I totally laughed out loud. Thanks haha


pixshures of cute ducks + things are teh basic right of _every_ man, sir.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

A thread about ducks ? :|


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

gomenne said:


> A thread about ducks ? :|


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> I LOVE DUCKS!
> 
> Quack Quackity Quack!
> 
> ...


:lol awesome pic.

and I love crested ducks










look at that afro


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread needs some Lemon Jelly






All the ducks are swimming in the water
Fal de ral de ral do! Fal de ral de ral do!


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

crystaltears said:


> :lol awesome pic.
> 
> and I love crested ducks
> 
> look at that afro


hahaha he looks like liberace duck! he wish his brother george were here.



prudence said:


> This thread needs some Lemon Jelly


you know that's exactly what it needed. you have an eye.

i went to supernova today. i _saw_ this but i didn't buy it.








i wanted to, but _i'm not scrooge mcduck_ (i already spent over $500 today. would have spent more if my card limit hadn't been reached, hah)!
and yes i took that picture specifically for this thread. no need to point out how pathetic that is. way ahead of you

this i _did_ buy, on dvd:








not 'cause of the thread, because it's an awesome movie.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

My nickname used to be Duckie in primary school. I had the honour of playing the Ugly Duckling in our end of year play and so the name sort of stuck :lol


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Ducks are cool... And little ducklings are the best :heart


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

needusername said:


> In my country there have been problems with male ducks gang-banging the female ducks because the ratio of male to female ducks have been too great. So ducks might not be as innocent as you think!


Lol, whereabouts in Europe are you (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

i think i just OD'd on "cute" from those ducklings.



River In The Mountain said:


> My nickname used to be Duckie in primary school. I had the honour of playing the Ugly Duckling in our end of year play and so the name sort of stuck :lol


well that wasn't very nice of them to cast you that way! 

btw, what's the verb here: :duck


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

needusername said:


> In my country there have been problems with male ducks gang-banging the female ducks because the ratio of male to female ducks have been too great. So ducks might not be as innocent as you think!


I've heard of this too, it's called "Rape - flight" pretty disturbing :afr, but they are animals.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

needusername said:


> In my country there have been problems with male ducks gang-banging the female ducks because the ratio of male to female ducks have been too great. So ducks might not be as innocent as you think!


Lol I saw that once. A group of 4 ducks I assumed to be male chasing after a smaller duck. They were relentless, it was obvious the chic wasnt feeling up to it but they chased her nonetheless 



luffy said:


> If I ever saw some duck doing that, I'd throw an acorn right into its butthole. :yes


O rly. Good luck stuffing one up their cute, furry little butts.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> O rly. Good luck stuffing one up their cute, furry little butts.


i don't wish him good luck in that at all! :mum

anyone wanna see a duck play guitar w/lea thompson? _(lea thompson + a les paul = :heart)_
he _shreds_, too dude! and yes he does the chuck berry duckwalk. ducks are *sick* guitar players. few people know this.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

crystaltears said:


> and I love crested ducks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks up at court appointed barrister*

Ahh not again!?!?


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

taffysaur said:


> btw, what's the verb here: :duck


 I love smiley face humour that ties in with the subject matter! :b


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

crystaltears said:


> and I love crested ducks
> 
> look at that afro


Yes!!! Afro ducks! That should be their official name.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Quackers the duck!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

One night I was up very late on the phone with my lover and I can't remember why but at some point I told him that I was duck. I don't mean anything special by that. I.was.a.duck. Somehow we ended up viewing a picture of a male duck's...um...happy time maker...and it changed my view of ducks forever.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

At least its modestly tucked away most of the time, which is more than most mammals can say.


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

danberado said:


> Quackers the duck!


conan is my personal savior.



danberado said:


> At least its modestly tucked away most of the time, which is more than most mammals can say.


true dat. intelligent design my ***.

btw, here's the userpic i use on youtube + some other places...


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

This has been my userpic on various messageboards:


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

General Shy Guy said:


> Yes!!! Afro ducks! That should be their official name.


I called them afro ducks when I didn't know what they were :lol


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

danberado said:


>


----------

